
Under ten percent equity founder - finales
Hi there,<p>Because of a part time agreement with the other two founders, I&#x27;m joining the full-time much later despite being here since the beginning. However, YC does not treat people under 10% as founders. Would this hard equity cutoff interfere with my title should we go to YC?
======
rajacombinator
Sounds like you’re getting wayyy ahead of yourself and asking the wrong
questions on multiple levels. (Yet another case of the naive technical
cofounder.) A better question might be whether your cofounders consider you to
be a founder if you are getting less than 10%.

~~~
verdverm
Agree, have you gotten into YC? Do you have legal agreements? Does the title
matter?

I'd pick up a copy of the book Founder Dilemmas

------
verdverm
What's your priority with the company?

~~~
finales
I will be coming back and taking over a lot of the engineering work as well as
operations. This is especially time sensitive because we are trying to figure
this out for Demo Day. If I am not able to attend the events since I am under
10%, then it defeats the purpose of my moving out there immediately and
continue to just work remote until after my current job vests.

